# Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004



## khoRneELF (10. Juni 2014)

*Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*

Hallo zusammen,

eines meiner Hobbys ist die Suche nach alten PCs und entsprechende Referenzvergleiche mit "neueren" und "mittelalten" Systemen.

Aktuell prüfe ich ein relativ altes Notebook von 2010, das ich evtl. ankaufen möchte. Ich sammle solche Geräte. 

Da ich mit ATI-Chips aus dieser Zeit nur mäßig vertraut bin und Notebooks generell nicht mein Spezialgebiet sind, suche ich nach einem Computerkenner für die folgende Frage:

Gab es zur Jahreswende 2003/2004 einen PC (Desktop, Notebook, etc.) der frei verkäuflich gewesen ist (also nicht irgendwelche Referenzrechner der US Armee oder so ) und leistungstechnisch mit diesem Notebook von 2010 hätte mithalten bzw. es übertreffen können:

CPU: Intel Core i3 330M (2,13 GHz)
GPU: ATI Mobilty Radeon HD 5470 (up to 2234 MB)
Ram: 4 GB 
HDD: 320 GB
LCD: 17,3" HD+ LED

Danke.


----------



## Research (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*

Leider nur bei RAM und HDD.
Alleine die Dualcore-CPU topt alles damalig gewesene.


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*

Mit der CPU kann keine damals erhältliche Desktop-CPU mithalten. Weder von der IPC noch von der absoluten Leistung (dank zwei Kernen, damals gabs nur SingleCore) kommen damalige CPUs an den i3-330m heran.
Auch an die GPU kommt keine damalige Karte heran, von den Features (DX11 vs. DX9, nutzbarer VRAM etc.) ganz zu schweigen.
Beim RAM waren damals 2x512MiB Standard, 2x1024 MiB gab es auch schon. Da sind die 4GiB schon überlegen, von der Leistung her sowieso.
Die Festplatte entspricht etwa dem damaligen Stand bzgl. der Größe (üblich waren mMn 120-250 GB), ist aber ja nur 2,5" groß und sollte von den Übertragungsraten der damaligen Oberklasse entsprechen.
Das LCD ist von der Auflösung dem damaligen Stand (entweder CRTs mit variablen Auflösungen von ingame i.d.R. zw. 1024x768-2048x1536 oder TFTs mit 1280x1024) von der Auflösung her gleichauf bis überlegen, von der Größe liegt es auf bzw. leicht unter dem damaligen Stand (17-19").

Von anderen Unterschieden braucht man erst gar nicht anzufangen, da kommt man vom Hundertsten ins Tausendste.


----------



## NatokWa (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*

Hmmm war das nicht die Zeit wo die ersten 64-Bit CPU's auf den Markt kamen ? 
Denke mal das da die möglichkeiten recht gering sind mit Systemen aus der Zeit auch nur annähernd einem I3 (Selbst M) auch nur nahe zu kommen ...

Kommt natürlich auch auf die verwendete Software drauf an , aber ich persönlich denke das da kaum die Möglichkeit besteht ein "Ebenbürtiges" System aus der Zeit zusammen zu stellen .

Aleine die GraKa's sind da schon ein problem .... das war Geforce 5 Zeit wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ... keine Unified Shader ... max 32(40 bei ultra) Pipelinnes für Shaderengine .... (Ati hab ich net im Kopf was damals unterwegs war)

Aber evtl. weiß da jemand anderes hier genauer bescheid als ich


----------



## khoRneELF (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*

Danke schon einmal, das denkt sich mit meinen Eindrücken.

Nur zur Sicherheit: Was wäre bei der GPU damals mit SLI-Rechnern oder Ähnlichem?


----------



## beren2707 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*

SLI aus zwei 6800 Ultra würde in aktuellen Auflösungen am Videospeicher verhungern - außerdem würde kaum ein aktuelles Spiel mehr starten, da nur DX9c.


----------



## FTTH (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*

2010 ist schneller. Mitte 2005 war aber etwas ähnliches (abgesehen von DirectX 11) mit Pentium Extreme Edition 840 
und 7800 GTX möglich.


----------



## DKK007 (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*



FTTH schrieb:


> 2010 ist schneller.


 
Soweit ich weiß ist die Hardware 2014 noch schneller.


----------



## julianbl (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*

Wenn ich überlege mein erster rechner glaube von 2002 oder 2001, hatte ne 20 gb 3,5" Festplatte ne 128 mb grafikarte und  512 mb Ram wenn mich nicht alles täuscht und der konnte damals alles sehr gut darstellen gut waren ja noch 800x400 röhren Bildschirme. Am besten fand ich die cpu Single core glaube um die 2 ghz Übertaktet und der läuft noch immer im Hobbykeller eines bekannten ohne irgendwelche Hardware Wechsel.


----------



## khoRneELF (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*

Es ging in der Frage ja nicht darum, ob etwas noch läuft, sondern um die Referenz einer zeitlich definierten Leistung. Danke an alle.


----------



## Research (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*

Also was damals ähnlich Leistungsstark war wie dein angesagtes System jetzt?


----------



## khoRneELF (10. Juni 2014)

*AW: Frage für echte Kenner: Hardware 2010 vs. 2003/2004*

Ja.


----------

